# Anyone do their own jerky?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I have my first batch marinating: soy, worchestire, garlic, chili powder, red paper flakes and pineapple juice. Hoping for a sweet heat outcome. I will smoke it for 3 hours tomorrow morning.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Got some going right now. Used almost the same marinade. Mine sits in a dehydrater for 24 hrs at least.


----------



## pjones (Feb 11, 2012)

I prefer mine without smoke,has a bitter taste cause the thin meat soaks up smoke so well.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

pjones said:


> I prefer mine without smoke,has a bitter taste cause the thin meat soaks up smoke so well.


Do you do oven?


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Soy sauce, liquid smoke, brown sugar, garlic salt, pepper, sometimes chili powder, and any other spices I feel like testing out at the time. I like to let mine marinade at least a couple hours to let everything soak into the meat. Put in dehydrator and let it do its thing


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I use a jerky gun and original dry jerky mix I got from LEM.

I also bought a large dehydrator from them. LEM has a lot of tools for doing your own meat sausage and Jerky.

I recommend their products. I use Lean Deer Burger or Lean Hamburger with the Jerky Gun, Better than you can buy.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I always make a few batches. The only thing I have found is any marinade with yeast in it don't test as good after a few days.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I did mine yesterday, had it marinating for 36 hours in the fridge with my special spices, and I can honestly say it was the best I have ever made.. did it in the oven with it propped open with a wooden spoon, 195 degrees for 3 hours,,


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Sequoiha said:


> I did mine yesterday, had it marinating for 36 hours in the fridge with my special spices, and I can honestly say it was the best I have ever made.. did it in the oven with it propped open with a wooden spoon, 195 degrees for 3 hours,,


Awesome. That's what I'm hoping for tomorrow, think I'll go the oven route instead of smoker.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

off route II said:


> Got some going right now. Used almost the same marinade. Mine sits in a dehydrater for 24 hrs at least.


24 hours??????? what?????? you like it to chip to pieces or is it you dehydrater? I got 2 deer in the cooler and I'll be cutting some up it I have my Allegro Spicy....That's all you need fer a marinate and those who have had mine will vouch it's the MACK DADDY!!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had hit and miss luck with jerky. I make recipe mixes up as I go. I have had it come out once that was amazing. Most of the times it comes out way to salty or bland.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

knot @ Work said:


> I use a jerky gun and original dry jerky mix I got from LEM.
> 
> I also bought a large dehydrator from them. LEM has a lot of tools for doing your own meat sausage and Jerky.
> 
> I recommend their products. I use Lean Deer Burger or Lean Hamburger with the Jerky Gun, Better than you can buy.


+1

Go to the butcher shoppe on Fairfield. They have a good assortment of ground meats. Beef, deer, elk, bison, alligator, kangaroo, ostrich, anything your heart desires. I've made jerky of almost all the above. Most people don't even know it's ground meat once it's cooked. It's much faster and easier than marinading cut meat and you won't ever buy store-bought jerky again. It tastes like dog food once you've made your own.

Also, don't skimp on lean-ness of meat. Fat spoils and doesn't dehydrate well. I found that 93/7 beef dehydrates the best. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use ground deer burger and a jerky gun. Use the season mixes from BPS ot Academy or Halls in Milton. 2 x as much seasoning as it says and half as much cure. Dehydrator for 3-5 hrs depends on how full I make the trays


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*The LEM is great with ground meat*



knot @ Work said:


> I use a jerky gun and original dry jerky mix I got from LEM.
> 
> I also bought a large dehydrator from them. LEM has a lot of tools for doing your own meat sausage and Jerky.
> 
> I recommend their products. I use Lean Deer Burger or Lean Hamburger with the Jerky Gun, Better than you can buy.


I use 1/2 the recommended mix for less sodium. My kids love it, can't make enough. I also use the dehydrators from bass pro (round plastic ones). They work OK but the racks are starting to warp. I'm thinking of getting that bad-ass LEM stainless one ... when I win the lottery.


----------

